# Fast Growing Shade Trees



## imported_Kyle (Jul 3, 2008)

I just had my exterior garage built and it needs some shade trees.

I live in North Texas if that helps any in recommendations. Looking for something fast growing.


----------



## borracho (Jul 3, 2008)

have you thought about using bamboo?  you could even tie it together so it grows into a really tall fence


----------



## nonhog (Apr 14, 2009)

Bamboo really is a good idea if going into it with care. Have an expert help 
with your choice of variety. Or all those stories you've heard will come true.


----------



## okceg (Dec 16, 2009)

I've been wanting to plant bamboo on my lawn but I've heard stories that it would attract snakes in. Is this true?


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Feb 11, 2010)

You might also want to consider that when planting a tree. Choose the one that doesn't attract exotic or harmful animals. Of course, you won't be happy with a garage with snakes or something.


----------



## Bruce4310tx (Sep 16, 2010)

Get some Red Maples they grow great here in north Texas about 2-3 feet a year Fantastic shade trees and they grow great in the poor soil thats in N-Texas.   I just put in 4 more this week


----------



## siddle (May 31, 2011)

I would suggest River Birches. These bear yellow foliage in autumn and also have an attractive bark. River birches can also be grown across a wider swath of zones in temperate regions than can paper birches, the latter being less heat-tolerant.


----------

